# Tiffany Blue DotMod Petri RDA



## Soprono (11/5/17)

Hey Guys, 

So know these are super rare but did anyone local manage to get a shipment of the RDAs in by any chance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Soprono said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So know these are super rare but did anyone local manage to get a shipment of the RDAs in by any chance?
> 
> ...



Atomixvapes has brother

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/produ...2-rda-24mm-conversion-cap?variant=35573293512


----------



## Soprono (25/5/17)

Left it till to late  Thanks Cloud however for that. Waited to see if they would get 200 dot boxes which they did but dont want one without the other.


----------

